# Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

Introduction: We took delivery of this two door Sage Green Five Speed Rabbit December 5th 2006. Our plan was to showcase some of the best products available from our vendors and Volkswagen in a unique, affordable and performance oriented package. Follow along as we transform this base model Rabbit into an inspiring head turner that could be replicated on the average enthusiast’s budget.
Early December 2006 Car shown bone stock as delivered
































We usually start the modification process with software (if applicable) or suspension upgrades. In this case we started off with H&R street coilovers and their 24mm rear swaybar. Since the car would be running the 15” wheels for a couple months we set the car down to an appropriate height without slamming it on the 15”s.
































We also installed the Autotech rear torque mount insert, for $20 this is easily the cheapest drivetrain mod on the market but it delivers all the positives of the more expensive alternatives, crisper shifts, less drivetrain slop and increased braking from lack of engine dive.








After the suspension was on we got a great deal on a full set of used GTI brakes from a wrecked car. The stock GTI rear brakes are as big as the stock Rabbit front brakes! (11.3”) while the GTI front brakes jump up to 12.3” and the matching red calipers all the way around. The larger brakes required a wheel change (the brakes would clear the optional 16” four door wheels) so we borrowed our other MK5 project’s GTI wheels while we waited for our BBS wheels to come in.








































At this point the car was starting to take shape cosmetically. We didn’t realize how much the 15” steelies were holding back the clean look of the Rabbit until we switched out to the GTI wheels. The added braking of the GTI brakes gives the car a more solid braking feel and great looks of larger brakes filling in the wheels. We also added ECS smoked sidemarkers, In.Pro smoked mirror signals and a sharan antenna mast.


















_Modified by Futrell Autowerks at 3:21 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two*

By now spring was upon us and it was time to start focusing on some performance upgrades and more styling enhancements by way of the factory parts bin. There’s no substitution to a properly fitting body kit so we only use OEM parts when making these upgrades. On the Project Rabbit we’re using a combination of factory parts: the accessory Rabbit front lower valance, R32 non-textured side skirts, and a GTI rear valance with color matching performed on the upper half (the stock texture was filled in with several coats of primer)








































































We also had the window’s tinted the same week, the only thing the car is missing now is the 18” BBS wheels.
First on our performance upgrade list was the Techtonics 2.5” dual borla exhaust system with slash cut 3” tips. We had installed one of the first 2.5L” systems on a customer’s car late last year and we knew then and there this was the system we wanted for our Rabbit. The install is easy, the fit is excellent, the sound is amazing and the car has more breathing room on the top end. Prior to the exhaust install we use to joke when the Rabbit pulled out of the parking lot it was so quite it sounded like an electric car… not anymore! Now it has a deep growl but can be nearly muted at cruising speeds, it’s just loud enough for the cars performance without being overbearing or sounding obnoxious. 
























You can listen to the sound clips here:
_Please Right Click & Save Files As .AVIs_
Drive by
In Car
At the tailpipe
Like many other forum members we had been waiting for Carbonios new 2.5L intake system to hit the market, fortunately for us we’ve had a long working relationship with Carbonio and we were able to secure one of the very first systems for our project.








































In these photos we installed the system the same way Carbonio did on their test car; with the stock airbox in place. We’ve since removed the airbox assembly and tapped the main carbon pipe for the air intake sensor. All Carbonio intakes sold through Futrell Autowerks will be tapped for this sensor at the customer’s request, allowing you to completely remove the stock airbox system. A New Beetle 2.5L engine cover can be sourced from us or directly from your local dealership to provide a cleaner looking engine bay, or you can simply run without the airbox/cover.
The intake may hands down be the biggest bolt on gain for the car, while the exhaust absolutely frees up top-end power the intake freed up power everywhere and sounds awesome, the car now has two distinct notes going for it, the exhaust, and the intake! 
You can listen to our sound clips here:
_Please Right Click & Save Files As .AVIs_
Drive by
In Car
At the bumper
*6/29 Update*
The Rabbit's new BBS wheels finally arrived:
























These are the "CV" model wheel in 18" X 7.5" 48mm offset with Bridgestone RE-01Rs. The wheels could almost pass for stock GTI 17" wheels but they're noticeably larger and less OEM looking. The wheels added a nice element of further uniqueness and also separates the Rabbit from just being a GTI imposter, which is certainly not the look we're going for with the car, it is its own car now. The car was also lowered another .25" all the way around.
The next big step is our interior upgrades (GTI front seats, re-trimmed rear seat with matching door panel inserts) We’re also waiting for APR to develop their 2.5L engine software – they have the code and its on their to do list. We hope you enjoy this build thread. All of the products shown here can purchased directly through us or the vendors and their dealer networks. Local installations available for the greater Portland OR and Seattle WA markets see our store info below.



_Modified by Futrell Autowerks at 9:03 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (Futrell Autowerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futrell Autowerks* »_We’re also waiting for APR to develop their 2.5L engine software – they have the code and its on their to do list. We hope you enjoy this build thread.

PLEASE keep us up to date on this as well!!








Mad props to you guys for taking the 2.5 to the next level. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_
PLEASE keep us up to date on this as well!!










pretty please!!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

that exhaust sounds amazing


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

Great Job Guys!


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (CeD18)*

man mine sounds better though lol j/p. cant wait till carbonio comes out and lnt. man which one should i choose?????


_Modified by Tbunny25l at 2:38 PM 5-26-2007_


----------



## Suzukiracing003 (Oct 26, 2006)

Any CEL with the intake or exhaust
Very nice by the way


----------



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (Suzukiracing003)*

also,
what are the approx. power gains from the intake and the exhaust
i already own a TT exhaust im looking forward to buying the Carbonio intake but would first like to get some numbers
thanks for finally putting all this out


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re:*

Sounds AMAZING!


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Bunny Lover)*

wow nice car ill be watching this post very carefully
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GRACO (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Re: (anti bling)*

What will happened if you get into a big & deep pond of water?
of course, by accident.
Water will get into the engine??


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Re: (GRACO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRACO* »_What will happened if you get into a big & deep pond of water?
of course, by accident.
Water will get into the engine??


LOL, yeah water would get into the engine and it would cease to operate, avoid driving through any ponds or large volumes of standing water with any cold air system, any car.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Dean F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dean F* »_
LOL, yeah water would get into the engine and it would cease to operate, avoid driving through any ponds or large volumes of standing water with any cold air system, any car.

Damnit!! So much for my amphibious MKV idea.


----------



## GRACO (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Dean F)*

Damn, that air intake is to "low" from stock right?
Not good idea to use this CAI in counties with bad drainage...








Best regards.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dean F* »_
LOL, yeah water would get into the engine and it would cease to operate, avoid driving through any ponds or large volumes of standing water with any cold air system, any car.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_
Damnit!! So much for my amphibious MKV idea.









try this!!


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

is that ur car ~king~?.............waits for "look at his sig" comment


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_is that ur car ~king~?.............waits for "look at his sig" comment

look at my sig!!!!


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

anything new going on with this, that video with the cai and exhaust makes me want to skip paying rent and throw down the cash for this stuff asap!!!(not really but you know what i mean...)


----------



## danielmahoon (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Dean F)*

How deep are we thinking before the engine starts to flood


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (007rabbit)*

We've runnning some different wheels on the car right now but the actual wheels for the car are going on next week then we'll add some pics. We're also going to try and get some time scheduled next week for dyno pulls.


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (Dean F)*

Dean. Do you guys plan to do anything as far as Software upgrades?


----------



## mister_ef (Jun 7, 2007)

Man I go pick up my UG rabbit tomorrow! Its funny I have those same rims. Im going to be doing some shopping with you fellas for that body kit. And other things. Ill let you know
Very nice ride.


----------



## scunicycler (May 9, 2007)

If I were to buy the Intake Kit, could I install it myself or do I need special tools? Also, I'm a little confused with what happens to the old air filter system, how will the Mass Air Sensor fit into all this?


_Modified by scunicycler at 11:16 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (scunicycler)*

You can do it yourself....The directions are really good. The only 'special' tool you'll need is the ?torx? head screw driver to remove all the screws......you should be able to find it at any hardware store. You might need a drill and drill bit.
I do recommend having a second hand to help. The only part you'll have left over from the old intake system is a short pipe where the hoses used to plug in. the mass Air sensor fits back into the stock piece that is newly positioned between the carbon tubes.
I wrote a short review 2 days ago outlining the small set backs I had while installing.
Some other people just payed to have it installed.. I think they were charged less than $100. After doing it myself I think $100 is worth it.


----------



## rideorsmurf (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (~kInG~)*

NICE!!
I love you guys, my 07 rabbit just got into an accident, I posted pics in another forum. but i plan to do alot of mods to the car and now I atleast have a stating point. 
Thanks man... and please please keep the pics and the mod comming..


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L (Futrell Autowerks)*

BUMP for wheels update!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_BUMP for wheels update!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've seen them and they look ravishing on the car


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

Dumb question, are those GTI rims 17" or 18"?


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (CeD18)*

Added new pics 6/28


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Futrell Autowerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futrell Autowerks* »_Added new pics 6/28



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (Futrell Autowerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futrell Autowerks* »_*We’re also waiting for APR to develop their 2.5L engine software – they have the code and its on their to do list. *
_Modified by Futrell Autowerks at 3:22 PM 6-29-2007_

any updates on this??????


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

^^^Im pretty sure they're working on it as we speak.^^^


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_^^^Im pretty sure they're working on it as we speak.^^^

they better be!!!!


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (Futrell Autowerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futrell Autowerks* »_
*6/29 Update*
The Rabbit's new BBS wheels finally arrived:


























always wondered how these wheels would look mounted. i like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for the update.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

aren't CVs 18x7.5?


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (ShadowWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowWabbit* »_aren't CVs 18x7.5?

Indeed they are, post corrected http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alanbrito (Aug 12, 2006)

The car looks great!
I was thinking about doing the skirts myself, painting them, that is. 
Any problems with the rear bumper texture so far? Someone else did it and it started to peel off... How is the paint holding on yours? Do mine!


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (alanbrito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alanbrito* »_The car looks great!
Someone else did it and it started to peel off... How is the paint holding on yours? Do mine!









We use a professional shop w/warranty so if there's any problems its covered, but along those lines, professionals usually make sure there are no problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Dean F)*

Just found this thread. I can't believe I didn't find it sooner. Now I've found the exhaust AND intake that I need for my Green Hare project. I'm also happy to see all the pictures and videos that you're posting, you've given me more than one new idea, and also given me the visual that I needed to see for one of the mods that I want to do in the near future.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the good work... and for those wondering about my own Green Hare project, click below. (I started with twice as many doors)


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (Elmer J Fudd)*

Damn dude, you're way late...er haha. Well glad you found this thread, good luck on your future mods. I saw your car under the Golf V forum and thought it looked great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

how hard is the motor mount insert to do without a lift...???


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*

Well put it this way. I jacked my car up and WITH lube around the insert, had to use this:


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


----------



## 2.5L DRIVER (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (Futrell Autowerks)*

can i get those gti rims?futrell autowerks









_Modified by 2.5L DRIVER at 10:23 AM 8-13-2007_


_Modified by 2.5L DRIVER at 10:34 AM 8-13-2007_


----------



## CrAsH721 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (2.5L DRIVER)*

hey do you guys have any dyno sheets of the gains you got from all of the mods id really love to see one. Im thinking of doing all of this to my car accept for the body kit too much money. But thanks!


----------



## batmang (Jun 6, 2005)

wow, awesome rabbtit.


----------



## buckowheat (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, I see you have addressed the driveline slack issue I've been experiencing. I'm glad I took a look at this thread...as I can't wait to see how the Autotech Rear TorqueMount Insert works! Thanks and good luck with the project.


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

i would be happy to see an easy diy torque mount


----------



## 2focusd (Sep 2, 2007)

Any updates with this gorgeous project car?
-Brian


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (2focusd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2focusd* »_Any updates with this gorgeous project car?
-Brian


The car is doing great but nothing has changed on it the last couple of months, next scheduled mod is re-upholstered GTI seats.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

car looks great


----------



## variance_MK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

So the GTI rear valence is just the top painted piece correct that goes over the stock bumper? The rabbit and GTI bumpers are still the same?


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (variance_MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *variance_MK5* »_So the GTI rear valence is just the top painted piece correct that goes over the stock bumper? The rabbit and GTI bumpers are still the same? 

GTI rear valance is the lower half of the rear bumper. It replaces the textured black part that is on the Rabbit. They took theirs and painted part of it, and IMHO it looks


----------



## variance_MK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Elmer J Fudd)*

^^^ Thanks I see it now.


----------



## noturbos (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (the.ronin)*

love to know how much all that cost, is it worth it? for the $$ spent could you have had a GTI ??


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (noturbos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noturbos* »_love to know how much all that cost, is it worth it? for the $$ spent could you have had a GTI ??









Not in Sage Green they couldn't


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (noturbos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noturbos* »_love to know how much all that cost, is it worth it? for the $$ spent could you have had a GTI ??









You could add up all of hte numbers from the buyer's guide and figure it out LOL. 
Often times the car is bought within the buyer's budget and then you modify from there for what you can afford, and that amount usually increases affording you more upgrades as you go, and then you might upgrade your car entirely to the next model, its really up to the owner. What would you rather have? a bone stock GTI or a nicely modified Rabbit? I'd take the Rabbit.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (Dean F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dean F* »_
a bone stock GTI or a nicely modified Rabbit? I'd take the Rabbit.

When I bought my Rabbit back in March, I had the choice between a Rabbit with sunroof and 16's and a Package 0 GTI. I chose the Rabbit, and couldn't be happier.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L Part Two (Elmer J Fudd)*

i want to see dyno


----------



## hundeng (Dec 6, 2007)

that is extrem, myne are shaking at traffic arrows is this what yours is?


----------



## bond3 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L (Futrell Autowerks)*

all of this is awesome work guys...how much did all of it run you, not counting the rims?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (hundeng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hundeng* »_that is extrem, myne are shaking at traffic arrows is this what yours is?

werd dude nice.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L (bond3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bond3* »_all of this is awesome work guys...how much did all of it run you, not counting the rims?

Just add up the parts you like in the buyer's guide, this project was very budget oriented, easily duplicated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L (Dean F)*

do you have any more info on the GTI brake swap you did. i am looking to do the same thing. can you come up with a parts list so i can start to get the needed parts together? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L (anti bling)*

IM sent.........Futrell.


----------



## VeeDubBoi (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L (Futrell Autowerks)*

Very nice fellas... I have been bangin my head deciding between exhausts and intakes; those soundbites made my decision pretty easy... thanks, and sorry to bite off your style but i gotta...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks: Project Rabbit 2.5L (VeeDubBoi)*

any more updates besides intake/exhaust/suspension?
DIY turbo kit!


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey I know this is a rabbit topic and I saw how one of the members said 90% of parts in this rabbit can fit a jetta but I kno the exhaust can't so can anybody tell me what exhaust is best for an 08 jetta s trim 5spd manual?
And I saw some member around here also sayin he's gettin a custom exhaust...are custom exhausts any good?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dannya88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dannya88* »_Hey I know this is a rabbit topic and I saw how one of the members said 90% of parts in this rabbit can fit a jetta but I kno the exhaust can't so can anybody tell me what exhaust is best for an 08 jetta s trim 5spd manual?
And I saw some member around here also sayin he's gettin a custom exhaust...are custom exhausts any good?

custom


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

what ever happened to those dyno runs? I'm curious to see what the car puts down at the wheels with the current mods.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (vdubbed81)*

There was a few things we just never did with the previous (shown here) project Rabbit, we'll be posting a new project Rabbit soon and we'll follow through with some of the missing elements from the previous build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Dean F)*

awesome! If you need to send me anything to test on my '08 Rabbit 2 door just let me know!


----------



## fender9902 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

loving this thread cant wait to start doing this work to my rabbit


----------



## reepercustom (Oct 23, 2008)

i have almost all the same mods as this rabbit but mine is red and its an 08 i have had acouple issueswith mine afirst the intake shifed and was hitting the headlite issue resolved also added a AEM bypass valve for the water issue since i am in ohio i do have tech tonics exhaust now warning i have the single muffler its load if you want a sleeper apeal go for the daul muffler but the problem with the exhause is i have a gti rear bumper and it sets 2 far back an i have had some melting issues with the bumper and it got bat at the last car meet i went to i am thinking about getting a diffrent bumper and going to a down firing set up to stop this from happening again i will take a gti bumper and fill in the hole i think it will look clean if i do it right waiting to hear about the apr performance chip to se if that would be a good next also have a under drive pulley car is fun to drive and i have stomped a couple SI's


----------

